# Omega chestnuts



## Lindberg146 (Jul 11, 2016)

Dear Forum good day

Another newbie here, I have trawled some old posts and perhaps my quest may remain a forlorn hope, I seek replacement watch back removal tool for 1970's Omega Dynamic Geneve ( the red plastic thing) and possibly "coraform?" strap ( think think not available now) leather replacements are somewhere .....?

I note from posts I have reviewed from quite some years past *Roy from Brid *suggested he may know of a source .......but chances are it's dried up now......strange thing is that my origins are Nth Yorks but now am close to Geneva ...and still here have not been successful in location these items....albeit have only recently started seeking, you would have thought so close to the epicentre of watch making some of my requirements would be about....but not so far.

I have box, case & papers from 1974 plus watch on a genuine Omega st/st bracelet but would like to "complete the set" so to speak, as might move it on as it's been in it's box with my socks for 34 years & I need to acquire other timepieces...not that she who will be obeyed agrees.

I realise their are a great number of similar models of the Geneve Dynamic of the era but believe all share the strap & tool design ...... !

Here's hoping....

Lindberg146


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Lindberg, I sure someone here may have a clue which you can use. Have you looked at Omega's vintage database>

mike


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Evening!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Not a back removing tool for a Dynamic as the movement comes through the the front.Do you mean tool 107 to remove the crystal?


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I thought tool 107 was the tool to undo the strap/bracelet retaining ring on the back of the case. Circular Red nylon type thing that has teeth to grip the ring so you can undo it and swap strap/bracelet. I think this may be what the OP means. Usually see a few on eBay. I just use a strap changing tool set to the correct gap as you would to remove a normal screw case back.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.old-omegas.com/tool107.html


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I bow to your greater knowledge but that cosmic casebck is nothing like my dynamic, as the dynamic has a retaining ring that screws on and holds either the bracelet or leather strap on. The dynamic case back does have tool 107 engraved on it so going from your link I guess it's referring to the crystal. However, I have seen the tool for the retaining ring referred to as the 107 though, so I'm now confused. No change there though...-)


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

No greater knowledge :laugh:

I think you are right and the red tools are the strap changers for male and female Dynamics.

presumably the other grey tools are crystal lifters for varying sizes.

the engraving on my dynamic is quite worn so it isn't clear.

Probably academic anway as OP hasn't revisited.

I would imagine the tools or a genuine Corfam strap would cost an arm and a leg and are like rocking horse poo as well.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just to clarify, the Omega dynamic movement can only be removed frontwards, i.e. remove crystal ( with tool 107 ) then movement

The case back is solid, but it does have a locating ring screwed into the back which grips the strap.

I have serviced one of these so am confident in giving this advice


----------



## Lindberg146 (Jul 11, 2016)

Dear Forum

Thank you for your welcome Dobra,

I have again complied with recommendations ...although previous searches appear to provide information, but it not shared by this current decade (2016) and have remained unsuccessful in my current quest.

Not very sure how to navigate /communicate via forum, it was a challenge to locate response(s)...... notwithstanding I intended to post an image of the chronometer for reference....... ( well I intended to do so).

There appears to be some confusion in respect to the tool referred to, which is some surprise considering such profound knowledge, apparently my description must be flawed .... please accept my apologies.

For the avoidance of doubt please see below;

I hope to attach an image of the subject matter "tool" below ..... [somewhat of an euphemism .... i.e.plastic key ..the red thing...] this may trust this serve to clarify my forlorn hope..vis this enquiry.

Best regards

Lindberg


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

The red tools are for changing the strap/ bracelet only, there seems to be 2 sizes for men and women's watches.

They are very rare and expensive when someone decides to sell.

as suggested above use an adjustable caseback opener as an alternative.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

As said tool 107 is for the crystal and the red plastic tool is for removing the strap/bracelet retaining ring , it can be simply removed by a Jaxa type tool and the crystal can be removed with a claw type crystal tool , no need for expensive Omega tools


----------

